# Is this separation anxiety?



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I was reading my puppy book and from the symptoms I read it appears that Ralph has separation anxiety. I'm not sure if he has or not or whether he's just being a normal cockapoo!

Although when I put a treat in his crate he gets in willingly and lies down (and I close the door), as soon as he's eaten the treat he starts barking and whining. It doesn't last too long, five sometimes ten minutes, and then he settles. He does at night anyway and I assume he does when I leave the house as he is quiet on my return.

He follows me round incessantly. Even when he's asleep he gets up if I move from the room and lays down in whatever room I've gone to, even though I only pop to the toilet or to the kitchen to get something. He gets distressed when I leave him behind the stairgate in the kitchen (again, 5 minutes and he usually gives up and goes to lay in his bed (which is separate to the crate)) He howls outside the greenhouse when I go in there. 

He also greets me excessively, more so than anyone else. I love it but according to the book I'm reading it's another sign of separation anxiety.

The one good thing is I was able to let him off his lead today and he didn't leave my side.

Does it sound like separation anxiety or is this something he will grow out of or at least get used to?


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

He is just being a cockapoo. It does get a bit better with age Monty no longer wants to come in the shower with me but will happily lay on the bath mat. They are like Velcro - he still watches my every move but will occasionally sneak off to chew a shoe. He is 9 months now.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's not separation anxiety it's how cockapoos are. They are people dogs. Mine follow me everywhere around the house. They are no trouble but they just have to be with me all the time. Bonnie sleeps on top of my feet whenever I sit down and Dexter is usually on my lap.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Relax - Ralph is perfectly normal for a 'poo. 
It does get a little better as they get older and they begin to get used to your routine. Kiki now recognizes when I am on my way out of the house and takes her self off either to her bed in the kitchen or to the cubby under my desk.
Enjoy his love and let him be with you when he can be and then be perfectly matter of fact about leaving him when you have to.
It will be fine.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

As I thought then. I am very matter of fact about leaving him...I have to be as he simply can't come everywhere with me and he has to learn that he will have to spend some time on his own.

He's not really too much trouble anyway but this afternoon he's driven me nuts. All I wanted to do was hoover out the car. I left him behind the stairgate in the kitchen with my daughter who was in the garden and which he has access to. I had to have the front door open to put the hoover cord through and Ralph was whining and barking as normal but kept CLIMBING, yes *climbing*, over the stairgate, nudging the front door open with his nose and joining me on the driveway. He turned a 10 minute job into a right ordeal with me having to keep putting him back. I had intended to wash the car as well but had to give up and come inside.

The other thing is when I pick the children up from school it's nice to walk him up to meet them but I can't take him into the playground and so have to leave him tied up outside. Boy, can he howl! It's a bit embarrassing :embarrassed:

Good job he's cute 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If I'm honest I think some do suffer from a little separation anxiety, I know Dudley does. The good thing is when I leave him in his crate he settles no problem so I have not worked on it maybe as hard as I should. If he is free in the house and I go outside without him he cries and scratches at the door. When we go out as a family and I go off (in a shop, loo etc) he will hollar and cry (to the embarrassment of OH), I have the same situation with things like school gates, just can't do it. Took him to a country park with a little girl I childmind the other day, he was tired and hot so I tied him to a tree in the shade, wanted to play with her in a kids area about 30 yards away from him, he made such a fuss I had to sit with him and watch her! (it was just a little sand play area). So it is a bit of a problem but not very often. He is fine if I leave him downstairs while I go up.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to say, I would be a happy person if Ringo settled down after only 5 minutes. If I am in the house, he will not stop crying be it crate or stair gate in the kitchen. I dread when I have to do something where he has to be confined because I know I will have to listen to him cry and bark the whole time. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's agony listening to their crying isn't it? I suppose we have to weigh up the good traits of cockapoos - their affectionate and loving personalities, being great off-lead etc with wanting to be with us all the time.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

tessybear said:


> It's agony listening to their crying isn't it? I suppose we have to weigh up the good traits of cockapoos - their affectionate and loving personalities, being great off-lead etc with wanting to be with us all the time.


Yeah, unfortunately I haven't gotten to any of those traits yet lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

